# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Μαρίνες

## dimmihel

Με αφορμή ένα θέμα που απαντούσα πρίν υπάρχει κάποιο site που να δίνει αναλυτικές πληροφορίες για τις τιμές ανάλογα τα μέτρα, το είδος σκάφους κ.τ.λ στις διάφορες μαρίνες της χώρας;

----------


## GREGO

τιμες ?????? :Confused:

----------


## dimmihel

> τιμες ??????


ε τσάμπα θα το δένεις;;;;  :Cool:  Τίποτα δεν είναι τσάμπα σε αυτή τη ζωή!!

----------


## GREGO

Περιπου τιμες...?????

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Λογικά κ'αθε μαρίνα ορίζει τις τιμές της ανάλογα με το κόστος και τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες. Για τη μαρίνα Ζέας μπορείς να δεις τις τιμές ανάλογα με το μήκος του σκάφους σε αυτή τη διέυθυνση: http://www.medmarinas.com/en/zea/zea...pricelist.html

----------


## fcuk

Μαρίνα Ζέας 						 					 						 							

 Η μαρίνα Ζέας φιλοξενεί το Ναυτικό Μουσείο, ιδιαίτερα αναγνωρίσιμο από το παλιό υποβρύχιο στην είσοδό του ενώ είναι ιστορικής σημασίας, αφού η οχύρωσή της απασχόλησε τον Θεμιστοκλή και στη συνέχεια τον Περικλή με τα Μακρά Τείχη και βρίσκεται στην ανατολική ακτή της Πειραϊκής χερσονήσου. 
 Η περιοχή της μαρίνας περιλαμβάνει τον εσωτερικό λιμένα (Πασαλιμάνι) και τον εξωτερικό (Φρεαττύδα). Πρόκειται για περιοχή με υψηλή κίνηση και με πολλές χερσαίες δραστηριότητες συγκριτικά με άλλες μαρίνες, λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού καταστημάτων μέσα στη μαρίνα αλλά και στον περίγυρό της. 
 Η χερσαία ζώνη της μαρίνας καλύπτει επιφάνεια περίπου 40 στρεμμάτων με 4.780 τ. μ. κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις, που προσφέρουν σύγχρονες και αναβαθμισμένες υπηρεσίες όπως εστιατόρια, αναψυκτήρια, cafe και εμπορικά καταστήματα. Η θαλάσσια ζώνη της μαρίνας καταλαμβάνει έκταση 225 στρεμμάτων και μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει συνολικά 670 σκάφη μήκους ως 80 μέτρα και 6 μέτρα βύθισμα σε σταθερές και πλωτές προβλήτες οι οποίες διαθέτουν όλες σύγχρονες παροχές. 
 Η μαρίνα, που λειτουργεί ολόκληρο τον χρόνο, βρίσκεται 45 χιλιόμετρα από το διεθνές αεροδρόμιο και περίπου 15 χιλιόμετρα από το κέντρο της Αθήνας. Οι ελλιμενιζόμενοι μπορούν να προμηθευτούν ό,τι δεν παρέχεται στη μαρίνα, από τα πολλά καταστήματα που υπάρχουν στον Πειραιά. 
*ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ* 
ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ: ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΖΕΑΣ 
ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ: ΕΤΑ ΑΕ 
ΦΟΡΕΑΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ: ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΖΕΑΣ ΑΕ 
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ: ΦΡΕΑΤΤΥΔΑ - 18504 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 
ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ: 210 4284.100, 210 4286.100 
E-mail: zea@medmarinas.com 
VHF: ΚΑΝΑΛΙ 9 
*ΣΤΙΓΜΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ* 
ΓΕΩΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ: 370 56,2" Ν 
ΓΕΩΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ: 230 38,9" Ε 
*ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ* 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ: 620 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΜΗΓΩΝ(25-30+): 60 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΟΥ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΩΣ 25 μ.: 366 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΣΚΑΦΟΥΣ: 100 μ. 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ ΑΝΑ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ: 10 μέτρα






ΟΙ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ:
http://www.in.gr/Reviews/imagegaller...ngItemID=13429

----------


## fcuk

Μαρίνα Κέρκυρας 						 					 						 							

 Η μαρίνα Γουβιών στην Κέρκυρα θα μπορούσε να είναι αναμφισβήτητα μία από τις πιο φημισμένες παγκοσμίως αφού βρίσκεται σε ένα πανέμορφο και κοσμοπολίτικο νησί με ωραιότατους προορισμούς σε κοντινή απόσταση, όπως οι Παξοί, τα διαπόντια νησιά και τα Σύβοτα. Ο εν λόγω τουριστικός λιμένας, ο πρώτος ιδιωτικός στην Ελλάδα, βρίσκεται μόλις 7 χιλιόμετρα από την πόλη της Κέρκυρας και το διεθνές αεροδρόμιο. 
 Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, οι ναυτικοί θεωρούσαν το λιμάνι και τον όρμο των Γουβιών φυσικό σύνδεσμο μεταξύ της Αδριατικής και της Μεσογείου και ως αγκυροβόλιο που θα μπορούσαν να καταπλεύσουν για αναψυχή, απολαμβάνοντας ταυτόχρονα το κλίμα και τις ομορφιές του νησιού. 
 Εξάλλου, οι ενετοί θαλασσοκράτορες του 17ου αιώνα επέλεξαν την περιοχή των Γουβιών ως το ιδανικό σημείο για τη δημιουργία ναύσταθμου και ναυπηγείων, ερείπια των οποίων σώζονται στην περιοχή. Η παράδοση αυτή διατηρείται ως και σήμερα καθώς ιστιοπλοϊκά και μηχανοκίνητα σκάφη από όλο τον κόσμο καταπλέουν στη μαρίνα Γουβιών απολαμβάνοντας τις ομορφιές της θάλασσας και του περιβάλλοντος, το δροσερό αεράκι και την πανέμορφη Κέρκυρα. 
 Η μαρίνα, πλήρως οργανωμένη και με υψηλό επίπεδο υπηρεσιών, λειτουργεί με τη νέα διεύθυνση από το 1996. Διαθέτει χωρητικότητα 960 σκαφών σε σταθερές και πλωτές προβλήτες ενώ υπάρχουν και περίπου 560 θέσεις εναπόθεσης σκαφών στην ξηρά. Διατίθενται θέσεις για ελλιμενισμό από μία ημέρα ως 20 χρόνια για σκάφη μήκους ως 80 μέτρα. Οι περισσότερες εταιρείες θαλάσσιου τουρισμού της χώρας μας διαθέτουν στόλο στο νησί. 
 Στον μεγάλο χερσαίο χώρο που περικλείει τη μαρίνα βρίσκονται εγκαταστάσεις που παρέχουν διάφορες υπηρεσίες στους πελάτες και επισκέπτες. Στα 3.500 τ.μ. κτιριακών εγκαταστάσεων στεγάζονται εμπορικά καταστήματα, γραφεία ενοικιάσεως σκαφών, αυτοκινήτων και μοτοποδηλάτων, εστιατόρια, αναψυκτήρια και μπαρ, λιμενικός σταθμός, πρατήριο καυσίμων, σουπερμάρκετ, πλυντήρια, WC και ντους, ενώ στους εξωτερικούς χώρους φιλοξενεί παιδική χαρά, πισίνα, αθλητικές εγκαταστάσεις, ακόμη και γήπεδο κρίκετ - άθλημα με μεγάλη παράδοση στην Κέρκυρα. Ο περιβάλλων χώρος παραμένει ιδιαίτερα ελκυστικός καθώς όλο το συγκρότημα εναρμονίζεται με την παραδοσιακή αρχιτεκτονική. 
 Η μαρίνα διαθέτει πλήρη τεχνική υποστήριξη για τα σκάφη. Η ανέλκυση και καθέλκυση των σκαφών γίνεται με travel lift 65 τόνων και αυτοκινούμενο γερανό 45 τόνων. Ενας μικρότερος γερανός 5 τόνων και ένα όχημα μεταφοράς σκαφών εξυπηρετούν άλλες κινήσεις. Εκτός από υδροβολή, βαφή και άλλες εργασίες στα ύφαλα, πραγματοποιείται επίσης και εύρος άλλων εργασιών συντήρησης και επισκευών που αφορούν τα σκάφη και τον εξοπλισμό τους όπως μηχανικές, ηλεκτρικές, ηλεκτρονικές και ξυλουργικές εργασίες, επισκευές ιστίων, ταπετσαρίες, κτλ. 
 Για υποβρύχιες επισκευές, επιθεωρήσεις υφάλων και άλλες εργασίες, η μαρίνα διαθέτει δύτη. Στην ξηρά, είναι δυνατή η εκτέλεση εργασιών από τους ίδιους τους πελάτες, αν επιθυμούν κάτι τέτοιο, καθώς σε όλους τους χώρους υπάρχει ρεύμα και νερό. Ακόμη, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα παραμονής των σκαφών σε κλειστό χώρο. 
 Η μαρίνα λειτουργεί ολόκληρο τον χρόνο σε 24ωρη βάση. Στην περιοχή των Γουβιών υπάρχουν πολυτελή ξενοδοχεία και παραδοσιακά καταλύματα ενώ σε κοντινή απόσταση βρίσκονται το γήπεδο γκολφ, ιππικοί όμιλοι, όμιλοι αντισφαίρισης, μεταξύ των οποίων και ο αρχαιότερος στην Ελλάδα, στην καρδιά της πόλης, και πληθώρα θαλασσίων σπορ προσφέροντας πολλές επιλογές στον δραστήριο επισκέπτη. Το διεθνές αεροδρόμιο και το λιμάνι συνδέουν καθημερινά το νησί με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο ενώ σε καθημερινή βάση συνδέεται με τα διαπόντια νησιά και τους Παξούς. 
*ΤΑΥΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ* 
ΟΝΟΜΑΣΙΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ: ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΓΟΥΒΙΩΝ 
ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ: ΕΤΑ ΑΕ 
ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΣ: ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΓΟΥΒΙΩΝ ΑΕ 
ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ: ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ-ΚΟΝΤΟΚΑΛΙ 
ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ: 26610 91900 
ΦΑΞ: 26610 91829 
Email: gouvia@medmarinas.com 
VHF: ΚΑΝΑΛΙ 69 
*ΣΤΙΓΜΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ* 
ΓΕΩΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ: 390 39,1" Ν 
ΓΕΩΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ: 190 51,1" Ε 
*ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ* 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ ΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ: 960 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΜΗΓΩΝ(25-30+): 28 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΑΓΚΥΡΟΒΟΛΙΟΥ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΩΣ 25 μ.: 930 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΣΚΑΦΟΥΣ: 80 μ. 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ ΑΝΑ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ: 6,5 μέτρα 
ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ: 4,5 μέτρα 




πληροφοριες απο:
http://www.in.gr/Reviews/imagegaller...ngItemID=13436

----------


## macrozan

Παιδιά ξέρει ποιές είναι οι καλές επιλογές μαρίνας γιά 9 μετρο κρουζεράκι που θα είναι μόνιμα στο νερό γύρω (ή κοντά) από περιοχή Αττικής ;
Εμπειρίες, τιμές, τηλέφωνα λίαν ευπρόσδεκτα !  :Smile:

----------


## Nautilia News

*Η Μαρίνα Ζέας στον Πειραιά, αποκτά αρχαιολογικό χώρο*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/lima...ologiko-choro/ .

----------

